# Toronto Thrash Jam/Band



## Adam SE (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey there, I'm a rhythm player who plays mostly thrash metal, and other 80's heavy metal. I'm looking to see if anyone else in Toronto would be interested in getting together for a jam, and maybe even a band if we hit it off.

I'm 17 years of age, and my main influence is Megadeth, but also Slayer, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Death etc.

I'm in the High Park area and I have good equipment, but don't have a good practise area.

Let me know if you're interested and want to get together.

Thanks,

-Adam


----------

